# Sluggish and falling



## hymenopus (Sep 2, 2017)

My ghost mantis female has started to suddenly get sluggish and clumsy, she falls in the cage a lot. She also hasn't eaten in 4 days.


----------



## Aquaticcreature (Sep 2, 2017)

Is she an adult? If so, how long was it since her adult molt?


----------



## Connor (Sep 2, 2017)

it might be a sign of her age... that is if she is old...


----------



## hymenopus (Sep 3, 2017)

She is L6


----------



## Connor (Sep 3, 2017)

She could be getting ready to molt... but sounds like she's sick at the same time. Not sure..


----------



## hymenopus (Sep 3, 2017)

This just started quite randomly


----------



## SpaceWolf (Sep 3, 2017)

if she doesn't eat any prey, try giving it honey or banana, they'll eat that too. Maybe it strengthens her to catch her prey again..


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 3, 2017)

Same happend to an l2 or l3 ghost male. He stopped eating but remained plump and eventually died...


----------



## hymenopus (Sep 4, 2017)

She has been responding to hand feeding!


----------



## hymenopus (Sep 4, 2017)

Her abdomen does thin when she doesn't eat.


----------



## Connor (Sep 4, 2017)

hymenopus said:


> She has been responding to hand feeding!


Congrats! I hope she gets stronger to hunt


----------



## hymenopus (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks, I have been noticing a reddish liquid on the bottom  of the cage after feeding honey.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 8, 2017)

Sounds like vomit.


----------



## hymenopus (Sep 8, 2017)

She is now hanging from three legs. One is just flopping down.


----------



## Connor (Sep 8, 2017)

hymenopus said:


> She is now hanging from three legs. One is just flopping down.


That's probably not a good sign with vomit and a non-used leg.... my spiny started vomiting last night; I'm not sure why but I hope it's nothing serious. I checked on him this morning and there was no vomit, so I guess that's good...


----------



## SpaceWolf (Sep 8, 2017)

the 4th leg is not a problem tbh, mine do it on occasion also if they don't find a good spot to put it.


----------



## Hclift (Sep 9, 2017)

What have you been feeding her?


----------



## hymenopus (Sep 10, 2017)

she still doesn't eat at all (except for hand feeding crickets and honey) and she also falls whenever touched. She molted to L6 around 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Connor (Sep 10, 2017)

hymenopus said:


> she still doesn't eat at all (except for hand feeding crickets and honey) and she also falls whenever touched. She molted to L6 around 5 weeks ago.


She sounds sick but I'm not sure from what.... I'd just continue to hand feed until she gets better. She may just be getting ready to molt!


----------

